# Side salad...where to put the dressing?



## Lakeside Catering (Jun 21, 2020)

Catering a wedding for 200 people. Bbq chicken, ham, roast potatoes, carrots, side salad and bread and butter. 
Serving buffet style, except for the head table. I need help on how to serve the salad and the dressing. I was thinking 2oz portion cups. Any input would be helpful!


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

Under the current pandemical circumstances I think the portion cup idea is a sound one. In fact I would apply it to the buffet service as much as possible as well. The more items you can make self contained and "grab-n-go" and eliminate "community condiments" the safer its gonna be for everybody. 
And while disposable containers may not be "wedding classy" the situation calls for a few compromises; IMO theyre lucky to be having a 200 person wedding reception in the first place nowadays.


----------



## chefwriter (Oct 31, 2012)

I concur with meezenplaz. Is it too late to arrange for servers so no guests are handling the serving utensils? Isolating as much as possible is key to prevention.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I also started the buffet with the salad and followed with the dressing. It is a slower process but, it is what it is. I have also had two lines at times. I would have a hot food line and a cold food line. This worked because some people didn't want salad but would just walk by and pick up a roll.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Usually a buffet line with a salad will have containers of dressings with utensils on the table itself. I understand wanting to do individual portions for cross contamination but it seems kind of a mute point if you are serving everything else buffet style. Also where are you going to place 200 portion cups of dressing on your table?


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

200 portion cups will only take up a couple of hotel pans. 
I cant agree with it being moot, as I said I think anything that can be done, 
to whatever degree you can do it will help. I also think if a buffet is to be implemented it should definitely be as little self service as possible. 
Goes without saying these precautions all need to be discucssed with the wedding party.


----------



## Chef Navy (Aug 19, 2019)

A 2 oz portion cup is the way to go.


----------

